# Rape Allegations: American Woman Files Complaint against Cristiano Ronaldo



## Figuratively Stalin (Sep 28, 2018)

> A woman from the United States has leveled serious accusations against Cristiano Ronaldo. The Portuguese soccer star, says Kathryn Mayorga, 34, raped her in Las Vegas in 2009. Later, Ronaldo paid her $375,000 so that she would never again speak about that night. Her lawyer, the German newsmagazine DER SPIEGEL reports in its latest issue, is now questioning the validity of that out-of-court settlement in a civil complaint in Nevada.
> 
> In DER SPIEGEL, Mayorga has now spoken publicly for the first time about her encounter with Ronaldo nine years ago and tells her version of what took place in his hotel suite.
> 
> ...



http://www.spiegel.de/international...-woman-accuses-ronaldo-of-rape-a-1230627.html


----------



## A Useless Fish (Sep 28, 2018)

I take it that the money ran out, then?


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 28, 2018)

But if he's a male soccer player...who does the cooking?


----------



## Some Manajerk (Sep 28, 2018)

okay, who at this point in the US hasn't been raped by someone rich and/or famous?


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 28, 2018)

Some Manajerk said:


> okay, who at this point in the US hasn't been raped by someone rich and/or famous?


Russ Greer.

Much to his disappointment.


----------



## oldTireWater (Sep 28, 2018)

Even if this goes nowhere she'll bank off GoFundMe bullshit. That trend alone is enough to cast doubt on any public claim sexual whatever.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Sep 28, 2018)

will the day ever come when people with a bit of money, are gonna learn that it's best not to fuck any american slut?


----------

